# Some butterfly swirl, non-butterflies



## newbie (Jan 28, 2015)

I got quite a kick out of some of my attempts at butterfly swirls from this past month. I thought I'd post a couple so here is my parrotfish swirl and two of my tropical birds. I must have something on my camera lens because I didn't have an TD specks in these bars, yet white stuff is showing up, even in the black. I also am terrible at photos and can't figure out my camera, because these were all taken in the same place, with the same light, with the same camera on the same settings. Go figure (because I sure can't.)


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow pretty!!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorgeous swirls, newbie!  I love the black background.  It really makes those colors pop!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 28, 2015)

Love these! So pretty


----------



## osso (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the colors you chose. Beautiful!


----------



## newbie (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks! I picked the colors because of the Luna moth, which is terrifically beautiful.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorgeous! Love the colours against the black


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 28, 2015)

Those soaps are incredibly gorgeous, newbie! The colors against the black make for a stunningly beautiful look.  I can't help but want to just sit and stare at them! lol


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG Newbie - these are incredible! I just love them all.


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 28, 2015)

Those are absolutely stunning! I love the colors set against the black that way! Amazing job


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Those are really nice! Maybe not a butterfly but certainly exotic. Love them!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 28, 2015)

Those look really cool!!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 29, 2015)

I see two ballerinas in the first one. Their arms are outstretched while they're spinning.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 29, 2015)

Brilliant! I love how you get the tails to swirl.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 29, 2015)

They are really beautiful. I love the black contrasting background.


----------



## seven (Jan 29, 2015)

that is a real pretty color combo! gorgeous swirls as well!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 29, 2015)

They may not be butterflies, but they're absolutely gorgeous! I love really wispy swirls. Great job.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2015)

Those all turned out beautiful!


----------



## toyah999 (Jan 29, 2015)

Super pretty, I just love the colours and the black background looks really good!


----------



## newbie (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for your kind comments!

I'm having guilt now. I did a reverse one, using the light green as a background and black, purple and pink as the swirl colors, for the challenge and one looks like a lion fish. I was going to post it with a lion fish picture only to discover lion fish are greatly despised because they are invasive and I saw many pictures of people killing them. Now my poor bars are conflicted!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 29, 2015)

newbie said:


> Thank you for your kind comments!
> 
> I'm having guilt now. I did a reverse one, using the light green as a background and black, purple and pink as the swirl colors, for the challenge and one looks like a lion fish. I was going to post it with a lion fish picture only to discover lion fish are greatly despised because they are invasive and I saw many pictures of people killing them. Now my poor bars are conflicted!



I. Literally. L. O. L'd.

Literally.






I need to see it. 
:-D


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay, I know it's not exact but I immediately thought of a lionfish. But seriously, what kind of person flips off A FISH that is dying on the end of their spear?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 30, 2015)

Lmao! Ah brilliant!!

Hahaha.


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah! I found some of my other non-butterflies. I love the freaky face in green on the top of the one set. One is my gouged butterfly that I couldn't use, a jelly fish, and some random sets, and my other tropical bird (with an air hole in it- not DOS). I must say that it was fun to see what showed up in this type of swirl. I didn't truly enjoy the other challenges but this one gave some fun results.


----------

